#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Принятие Прибежища в Дзогчен

## Yage

3 корня, в которых я могу принять прибежища в дзогчене: Гуру, Дэвах и Дакини.
Где можно почитать о последних двух корнях учения подробнее?

Дакини, как аспект действия, как охранители, дхармапалы..., об этом ННР говорил в лекции, а вот о Девах не понятно... Сейчас делаю ньондро с прибежищем в Дзогчен и не понимаю смысла второго корня - в Дэвах это как?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Гуру, Дэва и Дакини объекты прибежища в Ваджраяне. Прибежище Дзогчен в природе ума. Дэвы - метод.

----------

Yage (07.10.2011), Дордже (07.10.2011)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> 3 корня, в которых я могу принять прибежища в дзогчене: Гуру, Дэвах и Дакини.
> Где можно почитать о последних двух корнях учения подробнее?


О дакинях можно почитать в тантрах шайво-шактистской видьяпитхи. Шутко  :Smilie: 

Если знаете английский, то могу порекомендовать вот эту книженцию:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/23574628/D...betan-Buddhism

----------

Yage (07.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Обычно в традиционных школах принятие Прибежища происходит прежде всего в Трех Драгоценностях и никто отдельно дзогчен не практикует.
Принимать же Прибежище сразу в природе ума не обладая способностью непосредственного восприятия это природы с моей точки зрения достаточно самонадеянно. Если сложилось мнение что уже есть способность воспринимать природу ума, то это означает что достигнут уровень как минимум 1 бхуми и мирские сиддхи уже обретены, что легко проверить попробовав к примеру походить сквозь стены или маленько полетать  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (07.10.2011), Фил (07.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

В Дзогчен одна единственная бхуми без всяких соответствий. Не надо пудрить людям мозги сказками.

----------

Jamtso (07.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Я специально задавал вопрос на эту тему Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. Достижение ригпа означает достижения уровня арья бодхисаттвы. Что соответствует обретению как минимум  1 бхуми.

----------

Allestern (06.08.2012), Legba (07.10.2011), Дондог (07.10.2011), Дордже (07.10.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я специально задавал вопрос на эту тему Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. Достижение ригпа означает достижения уровня арья бодхисаттвы. Что соответствует обретению как минимум  1 бхуми.


Задавал-то задавал. А теперь поищи такое соответствие в текстах. Кстати говоря, если говоришь про самонадеянность, то показываешь то, что называется цеплянием за эго (ты же сказал - с твоей точки зрения). Вдобавок прибежище принимают в природе ума не только в дзогчен. Такая формулировка есть и в чоде Джонанг.

Из ламрима:
	Особых объектов три: объект, находящийся пред лицом, ясно постигаемый* объект и истинносущий* объект.
	Объект, находящийся пред лицом - это Будда как изображение Татхагаты, Дхарма как книга Махаяны и Сангха как Сангха Бодхисаттв.
	Ясно постигаемые объекты - это Будда как обладание сутью трех Тел, Дхарма как святое Учение покоя и нирваны и Сангха как Бодхисаттвы, пребывающие на великих уровнях.
*Объектом прибежища, подчиненным истинносущному объекту [как принципу] является единственно Будда.*

При этом говорится про дхармакаю. Ну и далее можно найти и про природу ума и пр.

----------

Aion (09.10.2011), Vidyadhara (07.10.2011), Дондог (07.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (07.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Обычно в традиционных школах принятие Прибежища происходит прежде всего в Трех Драгоценностях и никто отдельно дзогчен не практикует.


Топикстартер вроде спросил не про то, можно ли отдельно практиковать Дзогчен, и не про Три Драгоценности, а про принятие Прибежища в Трёх Корнях.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Обычно в традиционных школах принятие Прибежища происходит прежде всего в Трех Драгоценностях и никто отдельно дзогчен не практикует.
> Принимать же Прибежище сразу в природе ума не обладая способностью непосредственного восприятия это природы с моей точки зрения достаточно самонадеянно. Если сложилось мнение что уже есть способность воспринимать природу ума, то это означает что достигнут уровень как минимум 1 бхуми и мирские сиддхи уже обретены, что легко проверить попробовав к примеру походить сквозь стены или маленько полетать


Понятно - летать и через стены ходить не может - слабак  :Big Grin:  Андрей, не рановато за традиционные школы говорить?  :Smilie:  Если есть полномочия - в студию. аргумент "я говорил с такими-то ламами и одним гелукпинским геше" не принимаются. Если человек получил введение в Природу Ума. то. вероятно, он такой способностью обладает, не так ли? Не надо путать введение в природу Ума и пребывание в Природе Ума. это все-таки 2 разные вещи. На мой взгляд ты путаешь тех, кто следует пути Дзогчен и того. кто реализовал состояние Дзогчен.  :Smilie: 

Топикстартеру - спрашивать как делать практику стоит у того. от кого получил практику, а не на БФ

----------

Дордже (07.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> 3 корня, в которых я могу принять прибежища в дзогчене: Гуру, Дэвах и Дакини.
> Где можно почитать о последних двух корнях учения подробнее?
> 
> Дакини, как аспект действия, как охранители, дхармапалы..., об этом ННР говорил в лекции, а вот о Девах не понятно... Сейчас делаю ньондро с прибежищем в Дзогчен и не понимаю смысла второго корня - в Дэвах это как?


см. Падмасамбхава - "Принятие прибежища", "ВАДЖРНЫЙ УЧИТЕЛЬ И БОЖЕСТВО-ЙИДАМ", есть в этом сборнике http://logos-homepage.ucoz.com/load/...kini/3-1-0-112

----------

Aion (09.10.2011), Vidyadhara (07.10.2011), Yage (07.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (07.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я специально задавал вопрос на эту тему Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. Достижение ригпа означает достижения уровня арья бодхисаттвы. Что соответствует обретению как минимум  1 бхуми.


Какой вопрос, такой и ответ. В *Учении* Дзогчен, сначала ознакамливаются с природой ума, потом достигают уверенности в том, что это действительно природа ума, а потом от нее не отвлекаются. И говорить о принятии Прибежища в природе ума, можно уже с ознакомления, а ответ, который вы получили, где-то между. Да и тут не однозначно, так как один простой конюх в хождениях через стены замечен не был, и вообще никто не знал, что он практик. Однако окончательный плод Дзочген он реализовал.

----------

Jamtso (07.10.2011), Дордже (07.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

Есть (к сожалению, пока только на английском) хорошая книга - "Руководство к Словам моего всеблагого Учителя", Кхенпо Нгаванг Пелсанг.
Там в главе "Прибежище" очень подробно обьясняется соотношение триад Будда-Дхарма-Сангха; Лама-Йидам-Кхандро; Прана-Нади-Бинду и наконец Сущность-Природа-Сострадание(Энергия).
В традиции Дзогпа Ченпо Лончен Нинтиг принимают Прибежище во всем этом - хотя конечно любая триада сводима к любой другой.
Если давать короткое и незатейливое определение - Дэва (Йидам, Ишта-дэвата) это персонификация метода, сиречь Дхармы.

----------

Dondhup (07.10.2011), Jamtso (07.10.2011), Дондог (08.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (07.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.10.2011), Уэф (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Если есть полномочия - в студию. аргумент "я говорил с такими-то ламами и одним гелукпинским геше" не принимаются.


Артем, ну я конечно не провокатор... Но, вообще говоря, кого и спрашивать что-либо про Дзогчен, как не Дзонгсара Кенце Ринпоче? Он, на минуточку, янгси Ума Джигме Лингпа, никто не запамятовал об этом?
Что касается "одной бхуми", следует все-таки учитывать перспективу, в котрой мы это рассматриваем. Да, с точки Плода, нет никаких бхуми и путей. С точки зрения Пути - все наличествует.
Смотрите классификация согласно трактату Лонченпы "Намкха Лонгчен" - "Обретение четырех видений, путей и стадий тхогел". 
Также в "Семньид Рандрол" Лонченпа указывает, что в практике Трегчод также обретаются четыре видения, бхуми и пути.
(цитируется по "Ум Будды", Тулку Тондуп Ринпоче). 
По мере развития переживаний этой медитации обретают четыре (уровня) видений (sNamg-Ba) 
1.Сначала, в видении «прямого постижения изначальной природы», обретают опыт постижения, аналогичный «Пути накопления». Практикующий становится естественно свободным от привязанностей к телу, чувствам, уму и явлениям, его благие качества увеличиваются, а неблагие спонтанно идут на убыль, а осваивая созерцание, он обретает силу предвидения и свершения чудес.
И так далее, я даже когда-то здесь таблицу завешивал.

----------

Caddy (10.10.2011), Dondhup (07.10.2011), Vidyadhara (08.10.2011), Дондог (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Всё это слова (форма). Можно спокойно повторять "Намо Буддха я, Намо Дхарма я, Намо Сангха я" и подразумевать абсолютное Прибежище Ати.
Так и надо делать.

----------

Дондог (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011), Шавырин (07.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, ну я конечно не провокатор...


Я почти поверил  :Smilie:  Если обратите внимание, то я отвечал не на тот пост. а на чутьповышний. в чутьпонижнем кроме "Достижение ригпа означает достижения уровня арья бодхисаттвы." ничего не сказано, а это к принятию Прибежища ну никак не относится  :Smilie:  К тому же "я говорил с тем-то" не аргумент. Я тоже много с кем говорил, но это абсолютно не означает, что я что-либо понял и супермеганафих крутой специалист. чтобы говорить от имени "традиционных школ"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Артем, ну я конечно не провокатор... Но, вообще говоря, кого и спрашивать что-либо про Дзогчен, как не Дзонгсара Кенце Ринпоче? Он, на минуточку, янгси Ума Джигме Лингпа, никто не запамятовал об этом?
> Что касается "одной бхуми", следует все-таки учитывать перспективу, в котрой мы это рассматриваем. Да, с точки Плода, нет никаких бхуми и путей. С точки зрения Пути - все наличествует.
> Смотрите классификация согласно трактату Лонченпы "Намкха Лонгчен" - "Обретение четырех видений, путей и стадий тхогел". 
> Также в "Семньид Рандрол" Лонченпа указывает, что в практике Трегчод также обретаются четыре видения, бхуми и пути.
> (цитируется по "Ум Будды", Тулку Тондуп Ринпоче). 
> По мере развития переживаний этой медитации обретают четыре (уровня) видений (sNamg-Ba) 
> 1.Сначала, в видении «прямого постижения изначальной природы», обретают опыт постижения, аналогичный «Пути накопления». Практикующий становится естественно свободным от привязанностей к телу, чувствам, уму и явлениям, его благие качества увеличиваются, а неблагие спонтанно идут на убыль, а осваивая созерцание, он обретает силу предвидения и свершения чудес.
> И так далее, я даже когда-то здесь таблицу завешивал.


Это все очень верно, но что мешает нам принимать прибежище в уме?

Насколько я понимаю, это означает, что мы практикуем исходя из знания, что мы обладаем природой будды.
Это понимание может быть интеллектуальным. 

В конце концов, у многих понимание внешнего прибежища точно так же является интеллектуальным: как сказал Гарчен Ринпоче, знак того, что мы реализовали прибежище, является то, что у нас идут слезы от преданности к Трем Драгоценностям. Далеко не все обладают таким пониманием качеств Прибежища.

----------

Legba (07.10.2011), Сергей Ч (07.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Это все очень верно, но что мешает нам принимать прибежище в уме?


Абсолютно ничего. Более того. Это вовсе не специфически-дзогченовский подход. В "Уттаратантра-шастре" объясняется, почему только Природа Будды и является Прибежищем - в окончательном смысле.
И, вплоть до достижения "Пути Видения" у нас все исключительно интеллектуальное. А как иначе? Теоретически, благодаря ригпа цал ванг мы можем пережить некий опыт прямого познания.
Но в силу его краткости мы все равно будем оперировать собственными концепциями + воспоминанием "как оно было". И это еще при условии, что это было "оно"  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (07.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (08.10.2011), Vidyadhara (08.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (08.10.2011), Дондог (08.10.2011), Дордже (07.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (07.10.2011), Уэф (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Я просто не согласен с:



> Принимать же Прибежище сразу в природе ума достаточно самонадеянно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я просто не согласен с:


Просто есть, так сказать, традиционная монастырская традиция, и люди знакомые только с ней считают, что может быть только так и никак иначе.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Дык, вроде, то, что написал Legba - это вполне традиционная монастырская традиция и есть...

И, как отметил filoleg, принятие прибежища в природе ума есть даже в сутре.

----------


## Yage

У меня очень богатое воображение и визуализации проходят крайне эффективно! Я тут наткнулся на текст Ринпоче Калу: "Самоцветное украшение разнообразных устных наставлений" и меня впечатлила визуализация древа прибежища, на котором есть все школы и учения, вверху сидят друг на друге: сначала коренной учитель, потом все остальные...
Спасибо всем, за полезуню информацию. Того, что Дэва - есть метод этого достаточно.  Всё остальное буду читать...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Дык, вроде, то, что написал Legba - это вполне традиционная монастырская традиция и есть...
> И, как отметил filoleg, принятие прибежища в природе ума есть даже в сутре.


Ну в Дзогчен это просто ставится во главу угла с самого начала, и говорится об этом открыто. А от монастырской традиции просто впечатление такое создается, что начинать только с Сутры, остальное где-то там и сложно очень-очень, пока через стены ходить не начнешь ни ни)) Сутра то на словах постоянно и на виду, а о Тантре чего болтать... Иди посвящение получи да уходи в ретрит, а в Дзогчен этих внешних проявлений и еще меньше, так как можно в ретрит и не уходить, а практика еще глубже))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Принимать же Прибежище сразу в природе ума не обладая способностью непосредственного восприятия это природы с моей точки зрения достаточно самонадеянно. Если сложилось мнение что уже есть способность воспринимать природу ума, то это означает что достигнут уровень как минимум 1 бхуми и мирские сиддхи уже обретены, что легко проверить попробовав к примеру походить сквозь стены или маленько полетать


Не думаю, что те ньнгмапинские садханы, где предлагается прибежище в природе ума (точнее - в "кунту рангсем") предназначены исключительно для обладающих способностью ходить сквозь стены.  :Smilie: 
Не говоря уж о том, что элементы такого понимания содержатся уже в нендро Лонгчен ньинтиг, а это - вообще базовый уровень.

----------

Pema Sonam (29.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (08.10.2011), Дондог (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Дык, вроде, то, что написал Legba - это вполне традиционная монастырская традиция и есть...
> 
> И, как отметил filoleg, принятие прибежища в природе ума есть даже в сутре.


Несомненно есть, но начинают не с  него хоть в монашеской традиции хоть в нагпинской.
Если конечно реализация с прошлой жизни не достигла уровня вне концептуального восприятия этой самой природы.
А то принимают Прибежище сразу в высшем аспекте, а потом практикуют бон ( в лучшем случае) , а в худшем  астрологию Маяковского рода не буддийскую и прочих Рерихов с Блаватской.

----------


## Dondhup

> У меня очень богатое воображение и визуализации проходят крайне эффективно! Я тут наткнулся на текст Ринпоче Калу: "Самоцветное украшение разнообразных устных наставлений" и меня впечатлила визуализация древа прибежища, на котором есть все школы и учения, вверху сидят друг на друге: сначала коренной учитель, потом все остальные...
> Спасибо всем, за полезуню информацию. Того, что Дэва - есть метод этого достаточно.  Всё остальное буду читать...


Собственно в гелуг то же в качестве объектов Прибежища в цогшине выступаю все Учителя Дхармы хоть на уровне сутры смотри, хоть на уровне тантры.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если конечно реализация с прошлой жизни не достигла уровня вне концептуального восприятия этой самой природы.


Вы практики в Учении Дзогчен начальные вообще видели, делали? перестаньте кормить людей сказками. Хоть какое-то понимание природы ума можно получить, регулярно выполняя практику, которая на ригпей цел ванге была, или тех же семдзинов и рушенов. Ничего фантастического там нету. Да и из устных наставлений Учителя можно получить хоть какое-то понимание, достаточное, для принятия Прибежища именно в природе ума.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Несомненно есть, но начинают не с  него хоть в монашеской традиции хоть в нагпинской.
> Если конечно реализация с прошлой жизни не достигла уровня вне концептуального восприятия этой самой природы.
> А то принимают Прибежище сразу в высшем аспекте, а потом практикуют бон ( в лучшем случае) , а в худшем  астрологию Маяковского рода не буддийскую и прочих Рерихов с Блаватской.


Еще раз повторяю - загляни для начала в тексты, прежде чем слушать  разъяснения учителей и потом перекладывать на свой манер. Если сейчас поднять тексты дзогчен, то тебе станет неприятно. Особенно если поднять классификацию, когда махаяна относится к людям со слабыми способностями. А ведь и такая классификация есть. И еще - не надо мерить всех по себе. Не надо выдвигать своё эго на первый план. Эта традиция бф отвечать отнюдь не на то о чём спрашивали - приедается.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы практики в Учении Дзогчен начальные вообще видели, делали? перестаньте кормить людей сказками. Хоть какое-то понимание природы ума можно получить, регулярно выполняя практику, которая на ригпей цел ванге была, или тех же семдзинов и рушенов. Ничего фантастического там нету. Да и из устных наставлений Учителя можно получить хоть какое-то понимание, достаточное, для принятия Прибежища именно в природе ума.


В ньингма начинают с уровня сутры как и во всех других 3 школах. Наверно все это сказки по Вашему?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В ньингма начинают с уровня сутры как и во всех других 3 школах. Наверно все это сказки по Вашему?


В разных циклах в ньингма начинают с разных вещей. Всё это зависит в первую очередь от способности ученика, а не от "общешкольных требований"

----------

Сергей Хос (07.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В ньингма начинают с уровня сутры как и во всех других 3 школах. Наверно все это сказки по Вашему?


Т.е. практик не видали и не делали, и имеете лишь идеи на этот счет. Вы говорите о традиционном монашеском образовании, которое в большей степени предназначено для сохранения Учения в его полноте. А получить посвящение и уйти в ретрит, или получить ригпей цел ванг и начинать разбираться с Учением Дзогчен можно в любой момент, так как в любой колеснице есть все необходимые аспекты Дхармы. Главное иметь желание этим заниматься.

----------

Карма Палджор (07.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Несомненно есть, но начинают не с  него хоть в монашеской традиции хоть в нагпинской.
> Если конечно реализация с прошлой жизни не достигла уровня вне концептуального восприятия этой самой природы.
> А то принимают Прибежище сразу в высшем аспекте, а потом практикуют бон ( в лучшем случае) , а в худшем  астрологию Маяковского рода не буддийскую и прочих Рерихов с Блаватской.


А что-такое принятие прибежища, по вашему?

Имхо, очень полезно во время пути думать, что омрачения - составное и непостоянное явления и что просветленные качества не являются чем-то внешним. 
Это вселяет некую воодушевленность. 

Причем это не является чем-то сугубо тантрическим: это то, что объясняется в третьем повороте колеса. 

Насколько я понимаю, в ЛН-Нендро принимают прибежище сразу на всез уровнях: внешнее, внутреннее, тайное и абсолютное прибежище.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> В ньингма начинают с уровня сутры как и во всех других 3 школах. Наверно все это сказки по Вашему?


Со слов Дзонгсара Кьенце, необходимо внешне практиковать хинаяну, внутренне парамитаяну и тайно - тантру.

Я, лично, в основном, концентрируюсь на практике хинаяны и на изучении воззрения сутры.

----------

Дордже (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В ньингма начинают с уровня сутры как и во всех других 3 школах. Наверно все это сказки по Вашему?


Андрей, у меня простой вопрос - ты 3 завета Гараба Дордже читал? Что там сказано про сутру, нендро и прочие прелести жизни? Что у тебя за привычка путать божий дар с яичницей?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А то принимают Прибежище сразу в высшем аспекте, а потом практикуют бон ( в лучшем случае)


А чем тебе бон-то не потрафил?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (08.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

Давайте я скажу так, чтобы никому не было обидно.
Непосредственно практика Дзогчен начинается с *получения* прямого введения в природу ума.
*Было ли* оно получено - оставим на совести каждого конкретного практика и его Гуру.
Ну и вообще - давайте уже не будем друг-друга воспитывать. За все годы существования форума - никого еще не перевоспитали.
Пора бы отчаяться  :Smilie: 
Ну и не трогайте вы "монастырскую традицию". И Манджушримитра, и Лонченпа, и Джигме Лингпа - были вполне себе представителями монастырской традиции.
И даже такие экстремальные персонажи как До Кенце Еше Дордже - начинали с получения монастырского образования.
Чем была-бы сейчас Дхарма - без этой традиции - большой вопрос.

----------

Dondhup (08.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (08.10.2011), Vidyadhara (08.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (08.10.2011), Дондог (08.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.10.2011), Уэф (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Непосредственно практика Дзогчен начинается с *получения* прямого введения в природу ума.
> *Было ли* оно получено - оставим на совести каждого конкретного практика и его Гуру.


Есть такое как Учение Дзогчен, а есть практика пребывания в состоянии Дзогчен. И именно второе начинается когда действительно познана природы ума. Но в Учении Дзогчен предостаточно методов для этого познания, как и для развития этого знания, так и для достижения окончательного плода.




> Ну и не трогайте вы "монастырскую традицию". .


Ее никто и не трогает, если внимательней читать. Цели у монашеской Сангхи вполне четкие - сохранять Дхарму, так что не удивительно, что в этой Сангхе те, у кого больше всех способностей эту Дхарму сохранять.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В ньингма начинают с уровня сутры как и во всех других 3 школах. Наверно все это сказки по Вашему?


Нёндро Лонгчен Ньингтиг — это уровень Сутры?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legba

> Нёндро Лонгчен Ньингтиг — это уровень Сутры?


Ну, первая часть - "четыре мысли, приводящие ум к Дхарме" - вообще-то да.  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.10.2011), Дондог (08.10.2011), Дордже (08.10.2011), Сергей Ч (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Теоретически при достижении соответствующей реализации в прошлом монах или йогин может сразу перейти к практике  Ваджраяны в частности Дзогчен и Махамудры. Но большого числа таких практиков среди наших соотечественников я не встречал.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.10.2011), Дондог (08.10.2011), Дордже (08.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А чем тебе бон-то не потрафил?


Артем, да Бон даже я не считаю совсем буддаватаной, вернее совсем не считаю ею
и отношусь к этому вопросу как историк востоковед, тибетолог (писавший диплом по бону под руководством ЧННР).

----------

Дондог (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кхм-кхм... В качестве полного офтопика...

Надеюсь все высокомудрые участники сией дискуссии помнят, что в Махамудре-Дзогчене Прибежище принимается, выражаясь опосредованно, в природе ОБЫЧНОГО ума?  :Smilie:  И введение (ознакомление) происходит также с природой ОБЫЧНОГО ума (а не какого-то там "заоблачного"...

(сейчас увидим по откликам)  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Проще считать "заоблачным", чем разбираться и практиковать.

----------

Дондог (08.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ..может сразу перейти к практике  Ваджраяны в частности Дзогчен и Махамудры.


Ладно имен не буду спрашивать, но хотябы сколько Учителей вам лично, в ответ на просьбу научить Дзогчену или дать наставления с посвящением для ухода в ретрит, запретили вам этим заниматься?

----------

Дондог (08.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Проще считать "заоблачным", чем разбираться и практиковать.


Коллеги, я не понял немного - в чем сакральный смысл последней фразы?  :Smilie: 

(типа наш Свами хотел намекнуть: "пока все вокруг считают "заоблачным", я уже(!) разобрался и практикую во все тяжкие?)  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (08.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> (типа наш Свами хотел намекнуть: "пока все вокруг считают "заоблачным", я уже(!) разобрался и практикую во все тяжкие?)


Про "уже" это ваши личные фантазии.

----------


## Dondhup

> Проще считать "заоблачным", чем разбираться и практиковать.


Вы реализовали кирим? Для тех кто реализовал проще практиковать.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ладно имен не буду спрашивать, но хотябы сколько Учителей вам лично, в ответ на просьбу научить Дзогчену или дать наставления с посвящением для ухода в ретрит, запретили вам этим заниматься?


Насколько я понимаю сейчас только один Учитель дает Дзогчен в виде отдельной школы  :Smilie:  
У меня крайне малые способности. Поэтому до практик уровня зогрим мне как до неба.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Насколько я понимаю сейчас только один Учитель дает Дзогчен в виде отдельной школы


Т.е. даже не пытались, а одни лишь идеи. ок. Ретриты по Дзогчен проводит не только Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.




> У меня крайне малые способности. Поэтому до практик уровня зогрим мне как до неба.


Это чушь. Есть Учение Дзогчен, а есть состояние Дзогчен, к которому имеет отношение четвертое посвящение в Ваджраяне. Учение и состояние это не одно и тоже. 

На этом не вижу смысла продолжать диалог в стиле "Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю".

----------


## Dondhup

Уважаемый, обсуждать с Вами свою личную практику я в любом случае не буду  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Уважаемый, обсуждать с Вами свою личную практику я в любом случае не буду


Вот и практикуйте. За истину только свои фантазии про Учение Дзогчен не надо выдавать.

----------


## Dondhup

У Вас своя точка зрения, у меня своя. Вы считаете что Ваша истинна - на здоровье  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

> Ну в Дзогчен это просто ставится во главу угла с самого начала, и говорится об этом открыто. А от монастырской традиции просто впечатление такое создается, что начинать только с Сутры, остальное где-то там и сложно очень-очень, пока через стены ходить не начнешь ни ни)) Сутра то на словах постоянно и на виду, а о Тантре чего болтать... Иди посвящение получи да уходи в ретрит, а в Дзогчен этих внешних проявлений и еще меньше, так как можно в ретрит и не уходить, а практика еще глубже))


вам не кажется что у вас всегда очень эмоциональные ответы? чего вы так переживаете? и ригпы и махамудры на всех хватит.  :Wink: 
и обычно мужики спорят о том у кого длиньше, а не глубже )))

----------

Дондог (09.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> и обычно мужики спорят о том у кого длиньше, а не глубже )))


Из еврейского классика:




> К бумаге страстью занедужив,
> Писатель был мужик ледащий;
> Стонала тема: глубже, глубже,
> А он был в силах только чаще.
> 
> *(с) Игорь Губерман*

----------

Legba (09.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У Вас своя точка зрения, у меня своя. Вы считаете что Ваша истинна - на здоровье


Это не моя, да и не точка зрения совсем, а данность колесницы Ати, что практики Семде, Лонгде и Упадеша это не четвертое посвящение в Ваджраяне.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... очень эмоциональные ответы...переживаете..


 Это не особо важно.



> и обычно мужики спорят о том у кого длиньше, а не глубже )))


Мне вообще не интересно, у кого там что длиннее или глубже, выше, ниже)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, да Бон даже я не считаю совсем буддаватаной, вернее совсем не считаю ею
> и отношусь к этому вопросу как историк востоковед, тибетолог (писавший диплом по бону под руководством ЧННР).


Мне, если честно, глубоко параллельно кто и что считает. мне достаточно знания того, что Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже получал Учения у Шардза Таши Гъялцена. который. как известно. был бонским мастером Дзогчен.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (09.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но большого числа таких практиков среди наших соотечественников я не встречал.


Чушь какая. Если нет связи. то не столкнешься с Учением, сколько бы ни пыжился. Только московская Община - 400 человек, не считая тех. кто мимо проходил. И все нарисовались из Сияющей Пустоты без всякой связи7  :Smilie:  Андрюш. ну ты хотя бы думай прежде чем ляпнуть такое

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Мне, если честно, глубоко параллельно кто и что считает.


а что вы тут делаете в таком случае?  :Wink:

----------


## Уэф

> Чушь какая. Если нет связи. то не столкнешься с Учением, сколько бы ни пыжился. Только московская Община - 400 человек, не считая тех. кто мимо проходил. И все нарисовались из Сияющей Пустоты без всякой связи7  Андрюш. ну ты хотя бы думай прежде чем ляпнуть такое


всё больше людей нашу тайну хранит )))
и где же они раньше отсиживались?  :Wink: 
или это качество переходит в количество?

----------


## Уэф

> Из еврейского классика:


бесспорно все хотят как лучше:
в самую суть залезть поглубже.
но не пускает смыслов чаща.
назад? там холодно снаружи.

пусти! кричит усталый путник
иль ваши зачерствели души?!
лишь тишина в ответ, и лужи
небесный отражают спутник.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Чушь какая. Если нет связи. то не столкнешься с Учением, сколько бы ни пыжился. Только московская Община - 400 человек, не считая тех. кто мимо проходил. И все нарисовались из Сияющей Пустоты без всякой связи7  Андрюш. ну ты хотя бы думай прежде чем ляпнуть такое


Все 400 человек достигли реализации керим ? Т. е в ДО множество практиков обладающих как минимум мирскими сиддхами?
Чего я только не слышал от людей связанных с ДО, знакомство с которыми началось лет так 15 назад.
Например " Я горжусь что я не буддист" или " Дзогчен это высшее Учение а вся как там сутра с тантрой для людей с малыми способностями, вот я и буду практиковать Дзогчен (при этом человек не о сутре ни тем боллепо тантре никакого представления не имел)" 
Или что можно практиковать и христианство и ислам, и различного рода нетрадиционные эзотерические практик, причем зарабатывая на этом деньги,  и при этом конечно Дзогчен в версии ННР.
А если бы люди потрудились начать свою практику с принятия Прибежища в трех Драгоценностях, с освоения к примеру ньимгмаписких или сакьяпинских текстов класса ламрим, а не с уверенности в получении внутреннего Прибежища и обретения ригпа, то думаю такого бы не было.

Конечено встречались и адекватные люди, но это единицы. Может карма у меня такая  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (09.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (09.10.2011), Дондог (09.10.2011), Леонид Ш (09.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ммм... я конечно же сейчас многих настрою негативно, но я не считаю всех этих "Дзогченоидов" последователями Дзогчена или Буддизма.
Но то вообще проблема не только ДО, но и АПКК, так и многие якобы последователи других Учителей.

Вот для примера история, да и что бы народ осекся и знал свое место.

Был такой Учитель, Жимба Жамсо... мог многих современных геше лхарамба в лужу садить... знания были ну слов нет. Многим современным ринпочам его бы познания.

Так вот, как то в 80-х отец по каким то делам поехал к нему, ну и между делом спросил... "А что такое Дзогчен?" (дело повторю было в далеких 80-х).

Услышав слово Дзогчен, Жимба Жамсо встал (ему уже было далеко за 80 и стоять ему было трудно), повернулся лицом на юг, сложил ладони в мудре почтения и с трепетом в голосе сказал - Ооооо.... если бы была возможноть встретить Дзогчен, а тем более ПОНЯТЬ !!! Жалко что годы мои не те, врят ли в этой жизни мне это удастся.
Так вот... если такой очень мудрый Учитель едва надеелся не точто понять, но встретить Дзогчен... не считаетели себя братья вы более умными и пролсвещенными чем этот один из поздних Учителей. (замечу, для ЖЖамсо не было большой трудности в принципе  получить книги с наставлениями по Ати Йоге, да и многих тибетских ринпочь он знал, но не все могли сравнится с ним по уровню знаний.

----------

Dondhup (09.10.2011), Legba (09.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (09.10.2011), Vladiimir (10.10.2011), Дондог (09.10.2011), Леонид Ш (09.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2011), Сергей Ч (09.10.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Вообще при чтении текстов иногда рекомендуется размышлять, а не искать знакомые слова. вдобавок очень часто рекомендуется изучать коренные тексты, а не поздние комментарии кним, в которых есть вероятность нахождения ошибки. вдобавок солбственно дзогчен отнюдь не подразумевает успешность практики кьерима. У каждой тантры (равно и у дзогчен) - свои особенности как в практике, так и в воззрении. И переносить на тот или иной пласт учения свою ограниченость - очень не рекомендуется. Будешь в проигрышном положении даже в рамках своей традиции.




> А если бы люди потрудились начать свою практику с принятия Прибежища в трех Драгоценностях, с освоения к примеру ньимгмаписких или сакьяпинских текстов класса ламрим, а не с уверенности в получении внутреннего Прибежища и обретения ригпа, то думаю такого бы не было.


А если бы ты внимательно поизучал сутры праджня-парамиты и други сутры, то увидел бы что надо разговаривать с другими не полагаясь на своё эго, а полагаясь на то, что *требуется им в их ситуации*. Об этом ясно говориться даже в текстах уровня сутры.
И уж тем более (согласно правилам этого форума) очень рекомендуется читать - о чём тема, прежде чем писать туда ненужные посты, а потом обижаться что на тебя же наезжать начинают.

----------

Aion (09.10.2011), Jamtso (09.10.2011), Samadhi Undercover (09.10.2011)

----------


## Yage

К счастью после принятия обетов мирянина не участвую в пустом сотрясание воздуха...




> А)Практика Дакини. Дакини ( санскрит : डाकिनी Дакини; тибетского : མཁའ་འགྲོ་མ་ khandroma, kanzhoima; китайский :空行母) является тантрическим божеством, проявившемся как женский вариант просветленой энергии мудрости всех Будд.
> 
> В тибетском языке, дакини оказывается khandroma, что означает "та, которая пересекает небо" или "та, которая перемещается в пространстве". Иногда этот термин переводится как поэтически "танцующая на небе" или "ходящая по небу". Дакини, во всех разнообразных формах, является важной фигурой в тибетском буддизме .
> 
> Дакини является внутренним объектом прибежища. Учитель -нирманакая Падмасамбхава сказал: Приняв прибежище в Дакини, не должно пропускать установленные дни подношений. Вспоминая достоинства Трех Драгоценостей (Гуру, Идам, Дакини), ты должен снова и снова принимать прибежище!
> 
> Принемая прибежище в Гуру, устранишь препятствия. Принимая прибежище в Йидаме, обретешь тело махамудры. Принимая прибежище в Дакини, обретешь сидхи.
> 
> (Учение о принятии Прибежища из тэрма Нянг Рал Нима Осэра)

----------

Дондог (09.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Все 400 человек достигли реализации керим ?


Еще раз, Андрей, ответь на поставленный, но не отвеченный вопрос. В 3-х Завета Гараба Дордже что написано про кьерим?  :Smilie: 

Ну и чтоб жизнь медом не казалась, немножко матчасти:

"Есть бесконечное число методов, один лучше другого, например, мантры и садханы, цель которых - зародить глубокое и широкое понимание, происходящее от выслушивания учений, от размышлений над ними и от медитации согласно им. *В Дзогчене же*, если человек что-то обнаружил относительно природы собственного ума и познакомился с этой природой, то *понимание собственной энергии возникает без усилиля*. Если применять главные принципы, не позволяя себе отклоняться на демонические пути суждений, основанных на внешнем облике, то преодолеешь сомнения и препятствия на пути, которые суть всего лишь омраченность ума. *Осознав необходимость не заблуждаться относительно истинного пути, человек с самого начала стремится понять истинное состояние природы ума*. Если же эта природа омрачена работой праны и обычного ума, вы думаете: "Это пустота, а вот это - ясность" и т.д. - очень трудно постичь это состояние как оно есть. Вы уподобляетесь человеку, который жилая увидеть солнце, вновь и вновь всматривается в затянутое облаками небо. Поэтому, следуя словам Будды, для достижения успеха необходимо опираться на тайные наставления, цель которых заключается в отсечении всех движений правны и обычного ума.

Так же и в совершенных тайных наставлениях Тантры: после выполнения практики стадии зарождения в развернутой или упрощенной форме и после того, как вы методами глубокой стадии завершения (используя любую форму божества) заставили прану войти в центральный канал, остаться и раствориться в нем, существует много высших и особых методов, способствующих проявлению естественного света. *В Дзогчене нет необходимости применять что-либо из этого*, поскольку есть много легких и действенных методов прямого отсечения иллюзорного мышления, и, если применять их правильно, иллюзорное мышление и кармическая прана прекращаются сами собой"




> Т. е в ДО множество практиков обладающих как минимум мирскими сиддхами?


Чего-то, Андрюш, у тебя странная тяга к мирским сиддхам  :Smilie:  Завязывал бы ты с публицистикой. У нагов (про дэвов я вообще молчу) этих самых мирских сиддх выше крыши, а они не то. что Ламриму не обучены. а вообще не пойми кто по большей части  :Smilie: 




> А если бы люди потрудились начать свою практику с принятия Прибежища в трех Драгоценностях, с освоения к примеру ньимгмаписких или сакьяпинских текстов класса ламрим, а не с уверенности в получении внутреннего Прибежища и обретения ригпа, то думаю такого бы не было.


Ну теперь вот подойди к зеркалу и убедись, что и так бывает. И даже труЪ гелукпинские практики (более того, как позже оказывается монахи) в Тхераваду уходят, а некоторые и во братья во Христе  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Был такой Учитель, Жимба Жамсо... мог многих современных геше лхарамба в лужу садить... знания были ну слов нет. Многим современным ринпочам его бы познания.
> 
> Так вот, как то в 80-х отец по каким то делам поехал к нему, ну и между делом спросил... "А что такое Дзогчен?" (дело повторю было в далеких 80-х).
> 
> Услышав слово Дзогчен, Жимба Жамсо встал (ему уже было далеко за 80 и стоять ему было трудно), повернулся лицом на юг, сложил ладони в мудре почтения и с трепетом в голосе сказал - Ооооо.... если бы была возможноть встретить Дзогчен, а тем более ПОНЯТЬ !!! Жалко что годы мои не те, врят ли в этой жизни мне это удастся.
> Так вот... если такой очень мудрый Учитель едва надеелся не точто понять, но встретить Дзогчен... не считаетели себя братья вы более умными и пролсвещенными чем этот один из поздних Учителей. (замечу, для ЖЖамсо не было большой трудности в принципе  получить книги с наставлениями по Ати Йоге, да и многих тибетских ринпочь он знал, но не все могли сравнится с ним по уровню знаний.


Потому Лама Тендзин, когда приезжал зимой в Россию, сказал: "Вы все тут присутствующие намного выше меня. Вы не понимаете. насколько вы все тут счастливые люди"  :Smilie:  Другой вопрос, что столкнувшись с Драгоценностью ее не ценят - но это не проблема Драгоценности.

----------


## Уэф

> У нагов (про дэвов я вообще молчу) этих самых мирских сиддх выше крыши, а они не то. что Ламриму не обучены. а вообще не пойми кто по большей части


ну вот и ответ на вопрос: откуда в наше время столько практикующих Дзогчен? и где они до этого отсиживались? )))))

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

Артем, не забываем писать источники цитаты  :Smilie: .



> В Дзогчене же, *если* человек что-то обнаружил относительно природы собственного ума и познакомился с этой природой, то понимание собственной энергии возникает без усилиля.


Кто же с этим поспорит? 



> В Дзогчене нет необходимости применять что-либо из этого, поскольку есть много легких и действенных методов прямого отсечения иллюзорного мышления, и, *если применять их правильно*, иллюзорное мышление и кармическая прана прекращаются сами собой


И с этим не поспоришь. Только вот загвоздка. У всех 400 упомянутых дзогченпа иллюзорное мышление и кармическая прана прекратились сами собой?
Если да, то сиддхи (которые, конечно, не самоцель), постоянно поминаемые Андреем, должны иметь место быть.
ОК, по крайней мере будут спонтанно проявляться "четыре формы обузданного поведения" - это легко проверить на практике.  :Wink: 
Нет, не прекратились? Так может, если вдуматься в цитату, неправильно применяют?

----------

Dondhup (09.10.2011), Vladiimir (10.10.2011), Дондог (10.10.2011), Дордже (09.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2011), Сергей Ч (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У всех 400 упомянутых дзогченпа иллюзорное мышление и кармическая прана прекратились сами собой?


А кто тут махаянский Бодхисаттва последнего лвла, и кто тут полностью реализовал хотя бы одного йидама? Архатами то и не пахнет даже близко. Путать учеников, с теми кто уже полностью реализовал не надо.

----------


## Legba

> А кто тут махаянский Боддхиссатва последнего лвла, и кто тут полностью реализовал хотя бы одного йидама? Архатами то и не пахнет даже близко. Путать учеников, с теми кто уже полностью реализовал не надо.


Золотые слова. Только не возьму в толк - в чем тогда разница между теми кто НЕ реализовал Сутру, Тантру или Дзогчен?  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (09.10.2011), Vladiimir (10.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.10.2011), Дондог (10.10.2011), Уэф (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Золотые слова. Только не возьму в толк - в чем тогда разница между теми кто НЕ реализовал Сутру, Тантру или Дзогчен?


Это надо спрашивать у тех, кто ДО считает толпой дебилов недееспособных, вместе с Учителем, а они сами умные и все делают самым правильным образом, в чем они разницу видят между собой и другими, когда и те и другие следуют наставлениям своих Учителей.

----------


## Уэф

> Это надо спрашивать у тех, кто ДО считает толпой дебилов недееспособных, вместе с Учителем, а они сами умные и все делают самым правильным образом


именно от эмоций возникают крайности в мышлении.

----------

Дондог (10.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Это надо спрашивать у тех, кто ДО считает толпой дебилов недееспособных, вместе с Учителем, а они сами умные и все делают самым правильным образом, в чем они разницу видят между собой и другими, когда и те и другие следуют наставлениям своих Учителей.


Ну, я лично склонен считать, что процент недееспособных дебилов более-или-менее постоянен, вне зависимости от практикуемого Учения.

----------

Дондог (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Предлагаю закончить трусливое и безответственное обсуждение неких "практиков", особо обращаю внимание розжыгателей.
Ваше мнение о способностях и достижениях других людей, о ревнители традиционности, без справки о достижении видения кармы существ оставляйте при себе.
Баномёт расчехлён.

----------

Aion (09.10.2011), Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2011), Jamtso (09.10.2011), Аньезка (09.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.10.2011), Дондог (10.10.2011), Карма Палджор (10.10.2011), лесник (10.10.2011), Тант (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

Дался вам этот Дзогчен и практикующие его люди! Ну практикуйте сутру или тантру, игнорируйте "зазнаек" из ДО - делов то! Какой смысл вступать в споры по поводу пути? Каждый идет так, как может, в соответствии с наставлениями того, кому верит. Но пусть у всех желающих будет возможность доступа к Дзогчену в виде ДО и Учителя. Не понравится, пойдут в другие сангхи. Выбор - это хорошо.

----------

Legba (09.10.2011), Дондог (10.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## ullu

Как-то смешно, призывая к скромности , одновременно считать, что знаешь лучше учителей дзогчен как надо его передавать и практиковать.

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.10.2011), Дондог (10.10.2011)

----------


## Sojj

Добрый ночи!
Я - новичок-практик и свое знакомство начал с посещения школы Дзен-Буддизма, думаю многие о ней слышали - "Дальма-Са", очень благодарен тамошним обитателям, что с первой встречи они развеяли мои представления о буддизме, как о "секте" - очень приятные и адекватные люди.

До этого познакомился с Дзогченом по веб-семинаром Геше Тендзина Вангъяла Ринпоче и, скажем так, за неделю исцелил бОльшую часть своих душевных страданий(т.н. "внутренний диалог", "эго"). Не знал куда бежать от дурных мыслей.
В его лекция постоянно мелькает фраза "Live as it is!" (Оставь все как есть), свое знакомство с традицией Дзогчен я начал именно с нее. Банально ходил и старался не думать, а слушать и слышать дыхание и наблюдать за своими ощущениями. Своими ощущениями. Ну и мир вокруге.

За 10 месяцев посмотрел с 10-20 семинаров, прочитал несколько книг по Дзогчену, истории буддизма, сути разных направлений буддизма и лично для меня то, о чем трактует ЧННР - как бальзам на сердце. "Не будьте ограничены рамками, но будьте в осознанности. Будьте ответственны за свои поступки". Оговорюсь, я до сих пор не получил передачи непосредственно от учителя, но понимаю то, о чем идет речь. Понимаю и хочу это практиковать, несмотря ни на что.

Сутра и Тантра немного "тяжеловесны" для русского менталитета и нашей жизни в целом, это сама суть ограничений, препятствия в духовном развитии. В то время как многие мастера(в т.ч. и ЧННР) говорит и пишет о том, что если вы не можете практиковать в своей естественной среде обитания - вы не сможете *практиковать*(я выделяю это специально) - НИГДЕ. 

Такое чувство, что у многих тут есть какие-то предрассудки относительно того, что другие пути предполагают ДЛИННУЮ ДОРОГУ, Дзогчен же предлагает обретение просветления за одну жизнь. Т.е., легкое = плохое.

Разъясните мне этот момент.

----------


## Тант

> Такое чувство, что у многих тут есть какие-то предрассудки относительно того, что другие пути предполагают ДЛИННУЮ ДОРОГУ, Дзогчен же предлагает обретение просветления за одну жизнь. Т.е., легкое = плохое.


Эти предрассудки появляются из-за вот таких заявлений:




> Сутра и Тантра немного "тяжеловесны" для русского менталитета и нашей жизни в целом, это сама суть ограничений, препятствия в духовном развитии.

----------


## Sojj

Это мой взгляд неофита на ситуацию.
Буддизм зародился 2500 лет назад совершенно в другом месте, совершенно в других условиях. И Будда Шакьямуни, путешествуя, учил людей в зависимости от их способностей и возможностей, каждому давая ту "кашку", что тот способен был разжевать и уяснить Смысл.

Дзогчен учит осознанности. Присутствия в каждом моменте. Осмысления своих поступков и ответственности за них.
Пожалуй, я буду слабоват в подобных диспутах и, честно говоря, не вижу в них особого смысла.
Более того, не хочу никого критиковать и с уважением отношусь к любым точкам зрения. Но в силу глупости и недалекости, моя - такова.

----------


## Тант

Сутра и тантра осознанности и присутствию не учат что ли?

----------


## Dondhup

> Это мой взгляд неофита на ситуацию.
> Буддизм зародился 2500 лет назад совершенно в другом месте, совершенно в других условиях. И Будда Шакьямуни, путешествуя, учил людей в зависимости от их способностей и возможностей, каждому давая ту "кашку", что тот способен был разжевать и уяснить Смысл.
> 
> Дзогчен учит осознанности. Присутствия в каждом моменте. Осмысления своих поступков и ответственности за них.
> Пожалуй, я буду слабоват в подобных диспутах и, честно говоря, не вижу в них особого смысла.
> Более того, не хочу никого критиковать и с уважением отношусь к любым точкам зрения. Но в силу глупости и недалекости, моя - такова.


Учение Будды существовало с безначальных времен, а не "зародилось 2500 лет назад".  Будда Шакьямуни согласно тибетской традиции 4 Будда, проявивший нирманакаю в форме Всемирного Учителя в нашем мире. Все Будды проявляющие нирманакаю делают это исключительно в то время когда это наиболее благоприятно для подводимых. Сейчас кстати время упадка Учения, о чем опять же говорил сам Будда Шакьямуни. 
Способности учеников падают и в силу этого им труднее практиковать Учение Будды.

Если же Вы будете следовать бонским учителям такими как геше Тендзин Вангъял, то Вы будете практиковать бон и у Вас соответственно могут возникнуть другие представления, соответствующие этому учению.

Что касается Учения Дзогчен, то о том как его воспринимают ученики Намхай Норбу Ринпоче Вы наверно сами знаете, да и здесь их достаточно, чтобы освятить этот аспект. 
В ньингма как известно Дзогчен является 9 (высшей) колесницей, в сакья, кагью и гелуг относиться к зогриму.    
От одного известного Ринпоче линии гелуг я слышал фразу - Россия - это страна, где любят строительства дома начинать с крыши....
Как Вы думаете почему?

Без прихода к Прибежищу Трех Драгоценностей и освоению элементарной нравственности невозможно порождение истинного отречения и практика шенне, без порождения Бодхичитты и без обретения верного Воззрения невозможна практика Тантры.

Практика Ваджраяны позволяет достичь состояния Будды за одну жизнь, но много ли Вы слушали о россиянах (исключая бурят и калмыков) , которые показали признаки такой  реализации? А тех буддистов, которые практиковали Ваджраяну и ушел от нас, достаточно много.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, не забываем писать источники цитаты


A dzam 'brug pa' bo rdo rje, rDzogs chen lce btsun snying thig gi skor.  :Smilie:  Выходные данные тоже указывать?  :Smilie: 

Дорогой Легпа, Вы меня о чем хотели спросить?  :Smilie:  В цитате вроде как все понятно: "Будешь применять методы - будет счастье. Не будешь применять - не будет счастья"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> В цитате вроде как все понятно: "Будешь применять методы - будет счастье. Не будешь применять - не будет счастья"


Неа. Там сказано: "будешь применять *тайные* (отчего бы это?) методы *правильно* - будет счастье. Будешь применять неправильно - и будет фигня (вглядываться в пелену облаков и т.д.). Но это бессмысленный разговор. Верите, что у Вас счастье? Верьте на здоровье.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Неа. Там сказано: "будешь применять *тайные* (отчего бы это?) методы *правильно* - будет счастье. Будешь применять неправильно - и будет фигня (вглядываться в пелену облаков и т.д.). Но это бессмысленный разговор. Верите, что у Вас счастье? Верьте на здоровье.


Ну. вы мне хотите рассказать что-то новое о сущности 3-х Заветов? Боюсь, что Вам это сложно будет сделать.

Вы хотите мне рассказать о том, что в ДО полно балбесов, которые не ценят что им дают? Тоже Америки не откроете. Их полно во всех школах и не только тибетского и не только буддизма.

Вы хотите передернуть как Андрей на тему, что достижение Освобождения = пути по направлению к нему? Не получится.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Гьямцо

Да, по-видимому, не зря в России так популярен Дзогчен. Что-то есть в российской ментальности такое…
Так же, как Путин и ЕР дорогим россиянам каждый год что-то обещают, обещают, обещают…
А они все верят, верят, верят…
Вот так же и в ДО…

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если же Вы будете следовать бонским учителям такими как геше Тендзин Вангъял, то Вы будете практиковать бон и у Вас соответственно могут возникнуть другие представления, соответствующие этому учению.


Здесь лучше замереть, или опять пойдут глупости про поклонение камням в Бон.  :Big Grin: 




> В ньингма как известно Дзогчен является 9 (высшей) колесницей, в сакья, кагью и гелуг относиться к зогриму.


Тем не менее на посвящении Ваджракилайи Намка Дриме Ринпоче (которого, я надеюсь, ты в попсовости и некомпетентности не обвинишь) прекрасно дал и Прямое Введение и все необходимые посвящения вплоть до Тогел и даже наставления по практике в стиле Дзогчен  :Smilie:  Прикинь. и даже не проверил ни у кого наличие сертификата по нендро. Единственное отличие было в том, что не предупредил, как ЧННР. что вот тут я громко выкрикну ПХЭТ, так что не пугайтесь  :Smilie: 




> От одного известного Ринпоче линии гелуг я слышал фразу - Россия - это страна, где любят строительства дома начинать с крыши....
> Как Вы думаете почему?


Потому что не выучив матчасть и даже не ознакомившись с вопросом начинают учить других и критиковать то, в чем соображают как свинья в апельсинах (судя по трижды не отвеченному вопросу насчет заветов Гараба Дордже)?




> Без прихода к Прибежищу Трех Драгоценностей и освоению элементарной нравственности невозможно порождение истинного отречения и практика шенне,


А можно для особо непонятливых раскрыть каким образом связаны нравственность и Шине?  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (10.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"А можно для особо непонятливых раскрыть каким образом связаны нравственность и Шине?" - без обуздания ума практиковать однонаправленное сосредоточение не получится. Это если кратко.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "А можно для особо непонятливых раскрыть каким образом связаны нравственность и Шине?" - без обуздания ума практиковать однонаправленное сосредоточение не получится. Это если кратко.


Если кратко то обуздание ума не всегда равно наличию нравственности.

----------

Аньезка (10.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Ну. вы мне хотите рассказать что-то новое о сущности 3-х Заветов? Боюсь, что Вам это сложно будет сделать.


Насколько я помню, Манджушримитра учился у Гараба Дордже 75 лет, и получил 6400000 учений. И только потом, в качестве квинтэссенции, получил "Три Завета".
Так что я лично даже не льщу себя надеждой, что хоть приблизительно понимаю, о чем там. Как же я мог бы что-то рассказать Вам?
Мгне лично кажется, что уж коль скоро пандите монастыря Намгьял понадобилось 75 лет учебы, тут есть какой-то подвох)))




> Вы хотите мне рассказать о том, что в ДО полно балбесов, которые не ценят что им дают? Тоже Америки не откроете. Их полно во всех школах и не только тибетского и не только буддизма.


Да мне, честно говоря, нет особого дела до балбесов.  :Smilie:  Пока я не достиг чего-то, и не могу преподавать им Дхарму - как я могу им помочь? Никак. Балбес сейчас пошел тихий, не то, что в 90е. 
Так что я за них не очень волнуюсь.




> Вы хотите передернуть как Андрей на тему, что достижение Освобождения = пути по направлению к нему? Не получится.


Я не понял, о чем Вы. Что мы принимаем Плод в качестве Пути... :Wink:  Да нет, наверное не об этом... Да, явно не получится.  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> без обуздания ума практиковать однонаправленное сосредоточение не получится. Это если кратко.


Андрюш, ты не стесняйся, раскрывай нам неграмотным за каким фигом с обузданным умом приступать к Шине и как это завязано на нравственность  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> А можно для особо непонятливых раскрыть каким образом связаны нравственность и Шине?


Так, развив усердие, 
Укрепись в самадхи, 
Ибо человек, чей ум рассеян, 
Пребывает в клыках своих клеш. 

Но, если уединишься умом и телом, 
Избавишься от отвлечений. 
А потому оставь мирскую жизнь 
И отбрось блуждающие помыслы. 

Привязанность и жажда накоплений 
Мешают нам отречься от мира. 
И потому, размышляя, 
Мудрые отвергают их. 

Випашьяна, основанная на шаматхе, 
Искореняет клеши. 
Зная это, сперва устремись к шаматхе. 
Ее достигнешь, отвергнув радости мира.

Примерно как-то так )))

----------

Dondhup (10.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2011), Леонид Ш (10.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> . Да, явно не получится.


Ну так и при чем тогда этот пассаж про прекратившееся само собой иллюзорное мышление и кармическую прану трехсот спартанцев 400 членов МДО?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Примерно как-то так )))


А можно жирно выделить слово "нравственность"? А то мартышка к старости слаба глазами стала  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (11.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Ну так и при чем тогда этот пассаж про прекратившееся само собой иллюзорное мышление и кармическую прану трехсот спартанцев 400 членов МДО?


Ну, положим 400 мдонцев первым помянули Вы.  :Smilie:  И я вовсе не исключаю, что все они достигли чего-угодно. Честно говоря, я не до конца понимаю Вашей сложной классификации, в которой фигурируют еще и некие "балбесы".
В какой момент перестаешь быть "балбесом" и становишься "дзогченпа"? Как-то тяжело, знаете, без отчеливых дефиниций...




> А можно жирно выделить слово "нравственность"? А то мартышка к старости слаба глазами стала


Артем, не валяйте дурака. :Smilie:  "Нравственность" - практика избавления от привязанности и ненависти путем "обузданного поведения". "Привязанность и жажда накоплений" - именно то, с чем, собственно, нравственность и борется.
Другое дело, что с точки зрения Ати Йоги - это не вполне адекватный подход. О чем Вам и стоило бы сказать Андрею, заварившему эту кашу.  :Smilie: 
Да, если клеши трансформируются в мудрости, или, тем более, самоосвобождаются - последовательность "трех упражнений" работает не совсем так. ))

----------

Дондог (11.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мгне лично кажется, что уж коль скоро пандите монастыря Намгьял понадобилось 75 лет учебы, тут есть какой-то подвох)))


Суть он уловил в первую же встречу. Не думаете же вы, что он все 6400000 учений перепрактиковал? Дальнейшее было более глубокое ознакомление с самим Учением, и в большей степени передача для дальнейшего сохранения Учения во всей его полноте. Те же множества Учений, которым обучают монахов, передавая пачками ванги, ни один монах все не практикует.

----------


## Legba

> Суть он уловил в первую же встречу.


О да. И обрел сиддхи Ямантаки, кстати. ))



> Не думаете же вы, что он все 6400000 учений перепрактиковал? Дальнейшее было более глубокое ознакомление с самим Учением, и в большей степени передача для дальнейшего сохранения Учения во всей его полноте. Те же множества Учений, которым обучают монахов, передавая пачками ванги, ни один монах все не практикует.


По поводу нынешних "передач пачками" - ничего сказать не могу. Честно говоря, смысл оных пачек от меня ускользает. Еще Атиша посмеивался над количеством йидамов, практикуемых тибетцами.
Но, совершенно очевидно, эти 6400000 для чего-то нужны. Например - для различных типов учеников. Соответственно - мы опять таки не можем утверждать,
что "три завета" содержат достаточную для любого ученика информацию.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> По поводу нынешних "передач пачками" - ничего сказать не могу. Честно говоря, смысл оных пачек от меня ускользает. Еще Атиша посмеивался над количеством йидамов, практикуемых тибетцами.


Сохранять то надо огромный материал, чтоб сохранить надо передать кому-то. На бумажке не сохранится, имхо, даже Тхераваду тянут живые самые сильные практики, а не ПК, как бы его не холили и лелеяли. И эт не про пачки, что народ бегает там сям получает, а когда целые циклы Учений передаются, с кучей вангов.



> Но, совершенно очевидно, эти 6400000 для чего-то нужны. Например - для различных типов учеников.


Очевидно, но точно не все для практики Манджушримитры))



> Соответственно - мы опять таки не можем утверждать, что "три завета" содержат достаточную для любого ученика информацию.


Три завета это суть всех Учений Дзогчен. Суть не в плане, что надо нажать только кнопку "счастье" и будет счастье, а что в любом учении из всего множества эта кнопка есть, и она самое важное.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну, положим 400 мдонцев первым помянули Вы.  И я вовсе не исключаю, что все они достигли чего-угодно. Честно говоря, я не до конца понимаю Вашей сложной классификации, в которой фигурируют еще и некие "балбесы".
> В какой момент перестаешь быть "балбесом" и становишься "дзогченпа"? Как-то тяжело, знаете, без отчеливых дефиниций...


Андрей заявил, что ему неизвестны практики, которые вообще достойны близко подойти к Дзогчен. Мой контраргумент состоит в том, что если товарищ столкнулся с Учением Дзогчен, то у него однозначно имеется связь, если ему даются Учения, то он чем-то такую честь заслужил  :Smilie:  Аргумент "а сиддхи где?" отметается по причине того, что:

- сходу назову 10 человек моих знакомых имеющих самые разнообразные сиддхи, но для которых буддисты и кришнаиты приблизительно одно и то же
- получение Учения и методов не означает. что кто-то тут же автоматом побежал их практиковать (это я о балбесах)
- Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже писать не умел, не то, что разбирался в тонкостях дефиниций. которыми так замечательно разбрасывается андрей.  :Smilie:  Тем не менее был Учителем Дзогчен и ЧННР после дооооолгих лет обучения по классической схеме у него учился. а не кидал понты своей образованностью  :Smilie: 





> Артем, не валяйте дурака. "Нравственность" - практика избавления от привязанности и ненависти путем "обузданного поведения". "Привязанность и жажда накоплений" - именно то, с чем, собственно, нравственность и борется.
> Другое дело, что с точки зрения Ати Йоги - это не вполне адекватный подход. О чем Вам и стоило бы сказать Андрею, заварившему эту кашу. 
> Да, если клеши трансформируются в мудрости, или, тем более, самоосвобождаются - последовательность "трех упражнений" работает не совсем так. ))


Я правильно понимаю. что вы не будете спорить на тему, что ""Привязанность и жажда накоплений" - именно то, с чем, собственно, нравственность и борется." имеет место быть и до. и во время, и после Шине? Равно как и, надеюсь. Вы не будете спорить, что когда Ум обуздан шине уже нафиг не нужно практиковать  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Три завета это суть всех Учений Дзогчен. Суть не в плане, что надо нажать только кнопку "счастье" и будет счастье, а что в любом учении из всего множества эта кнопка есть, и она самое важное.


Бесспорно. Я только о том, что "необходимое" не надо заменять на "достаточное". Даже не смотря на то, что для некоторых оно и может оказаться достаточным.

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Соответственно - мы опять таки не можем утверждать, что "три завета" содержат достаточную для любого ученика информацию.


Так а кто с этим спорит-то? Там разве написано: "Получил Прямое Введение - с чистой совестью на свободу"? Я-то говорил о совсем другом, что там нет ни слова о том, что прежде чем получить Прямое Введение, ты, дружочек. сперва понендри годок- другой, йидама попрактикуй. и не просто. а с фанатизьмой. чтобы дзогрим накьеримился  :Smilie:  Сначала идет прямое введение. а потом уже само кино в 640000 методов на всякую потребу согласно обстоятельствам, уровню и т.п.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Мой контраргумент состоит в том, что если товарищ столкнулся с Учением Дзогчен, то у него однозначно имеется связь, если ему даются Учения, то он чем-то такую честь заслужил


Я неоднократно встречал данный аргумент. Вы можете привести цитату из коренного текста или, скажем, Лонченпы, подтверждающую его?





> - Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже писать не умел, не то, что разбирался в тонкостях дефиниций. которыми так замечательно разбрасывается андрей.  Тем не менее был Учителем Дзогчен и ЧННР после дооооолгих лет обучения по классической схеме у него учился. а не кидал понты своей образованностью


Артем, это совсем уж не аргумент, извините. Мне лично даже трудно просто поверить в человека, который прожил 152 года  :Smilie:  Но это, безусловно, мои проблемы.





> Вы не будете спорить, что когда Ум обуздан шине уже нафиг не нужно практиковать


Буду. Практически все, что мы можем себе представить в качестве "практики нравственности" реализуется в средней части Пути Накопления, на уровне "четырех отвержений". На втором бхуми Парамита Нравственности уже полностью реализована, а Парамита Дхьяны еще нет. И будет реализована только на пятом бхуми - а до тех пор - сорри, практикуйте.
Строго говоря, только пятый из Путей Махаяны называется "Путь не медитации". Но если называть "обузданием Ума" - достижение состояния Будды, тогда да. :Smilie:

----------

Alex (10.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но если называть "обузданием Ума" - достижение состояния Будды, тогда да.


Ну. Праджня-Парамита. а как еще?  :Smilie:  

"Не разделять себя и других в мыслях о Нирване, но удерживать ум сосредоточенным на Нирване, – такова дхьяна-парамита." Где тут про Шине, и уж тем более где тут про "Без прихода к ... освоению элементарной нравственности невозможно ... практика шенне" А вот в вашей цитате все замечательно и описано:

Випашьяна, *основанная на* шаматхе,
*Искореняет клеши*.
Зная это, сперва устремись к шаматхе.
Ее достигнешь, отвергнув радости мира

Ничего военного, вопщемта

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Я-то говорил о совсем другом, что там нет ни слова о том, что прежде чем получить Прямое Введение, ты, дружочек. сперва понендри годок- другой, йидама попрактикуй. и не просто. а с фанатизьмой. чтобы дзогрим накьеримился  Сначала идет прямое введение. а потом уже само кино в 640000 методов на всякую потребу согласно обстоятельствам, уровню и т.п.


А какая, простите, разница-то? Что так "практика сообразно обстоятельствам", что так. Андрей говорит, что, скорее всего, нужно будет "согласно обстоятельствам" попрактиковать Сутру. И ННР очевидно думает также - судя по списку практик "базового уровня".
Кроме гипотетического случая, когда некий ученик "подобный дневным звездам" все сразу прорубит, практическая разница в подходах не усматривается.

----------

Alex (10.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Ну. Праджня-Парамита. а как еще?  
> 
> "Не разделять себя и других в мыслях о Нирване, но удерживать ум сосредоточенным на Нирване, – такова дхьяна-парамита." Где тут про Шине, и уж тем более где тут про "Без прихода к ... освоению элементарной нравственности невозможно ... практика шенне" А вот в вашей цитате все замечательно и описано:
> 
> Випашьяна, *основанная на* шаматхе,
> *Искореняет клеши*.
> Зная это, сперва устремись к шаматхе.
> Ее достигнешь, отвергнув радости мира
> 
> Ничего военного, вопщемта


Шине - относится к "удерживать ум сосредоточенным". Это просто технический навык, шине и тиртики очень даже развивают.
Но. "Элементарная нравственность" - создает пространство, необходимое для практики шине. Ну если все время бегать за телками/пивом/деньгами/врагами - какое шине-то?
"Нравственность" (shīla-pāramita) (кстати на мой взгляд "дисциплина" и "самоконтроль" более удачные переводы). Вот давайте перефразируем - 
"Без элементарной дисциплины сосредоточение невозможно". Мне кажется, тут не с чем спорить.

----------

Alex (10.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2011), Майя П (10.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Можно подумать у Сутры патенты на нравственность, дисциплину и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А какая, простите, разница-то?


Разница в методах. Мне. к примеру. для осознания ценности человеческой жизни понадобилось увидеть двоюродного брата в гробу, другому, вероятно. потребуется понаблюдать трупы на индийском кладбище, да еще не просто так, а оседлав труп для большей чистоты эксперимента  :Smilie:  Андрей предлагает сначала накьеримить дзогрим, Гараб Дордже, как Вы правильно заметили, сказал, что не все так прямолинейно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Шине - относится к "удерживать ум сосредоточенным". Это просто технический навык, шине и тиртики очень даже развивают.


Вы мне конечно не поверите, но именно на это я и намекал  :Smilie: 




> Но. "Элементарная нравственность" - создает пространство, необходимое для практики шине. Ну если все время бегать за телками/пивом/деньгами/врагами - какое шине-то?


Никакого. более того, если бегать за нравственностью или за шине, то тоже шине не будет  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Так а кто с этим спорит-то? Там разве написано: "Получил Прямое Введение - с чистой совестью на свободу"? Я-то говорил о совсем другом, что там нет ни слова о том, что прежде чем получить Прямое Введение, ты, дружочек. сперва понендри годок- другой, йидама попрактикуй. и не просто. а с фанатизьмой. чтобы дзогрим накьеримился  Сначала идет прямое введение. а потом уже само кино в 640000 методов на всякую потребу согласно обстоятельствам, уровню и т.п.


Артём, ничего что на практике критикуемые (кстати, на каком собственно основании то?) вами здесь в привычном запале методы вырабатывались, проверялись, применялись и рекоммендовались к применению веками многими и многими признанными и высоко реализованными Учителями как прошлого так и нашего времени, которые и сами и ученики которых в итоге достигали самых высших реализаций ("пронедрив" и "накеримив" своё в нужное время)?! 
[Несмотря на краткость нгондро Дуджом Терсар являет собой необычайно мощную практику способствующую обращению ума к дхарме и очищению, приносит качества реализации. Оно упрочивает доверие к дхарме и подготавливает к получению учений высочайшего уровня. Моим требованием к ученикам желающим получить передачу учений Великого Совершенства (Дзогчен) об уме является практика нгондро из Терсара или какого-либо другого. В эти времена ламы иногда дают учения Великого Совершенства тем, кто не выполнил нгондро. Я отношусь к этому весьма скептически. До тех пор пока ученики не очистили свои умы и не развили достаточную восприимчивость посредством практики двух накоплений — заслуг и исконного осознавания — и покуда их практика гуру-йоги не обрела достаточной глубины, прямая передача Великого Совершенства от-ума-к-уму произойти не сможет. И хотя есть практикующие обретающие реализацию едва услышав учения Великого Совершенства, надо понимать, что это те, чьи умы уже обрели полную восприимчивость в прошлых жизнях. Такие практикующие могут сидеть, слушать учения, и встать полностью преобразовавшимися духовным наполнением Великого Совершенства.
    Большинству же людей необходимо двигаться в своей практике поэтапно, начиная с нгондро. До тех пор, пока их умы не обрели зрелости через практику, устные наставления, призванные приводить к состоянию за пределами понятий, вместо этого будут лишь приумножать их. Если ученики которые могли бы получить пользу от учений Великого Совершенства слышат их слишком рано, то учения не оказывают на них того воздействия, которое бы могли. По этой причине я требую выполнения нгондро прежде чем будут даны полновесные учения Великого Совершенства.
    ...
    Тем не менее, в случае тех практикующих, чьи умы восприимчивы, воззрение Великого Совершенства может возникнуть из самой практики нгондро. Озарения, обнажающие его суть могут возникать всякий раз, когда ум покоится в исконном осознавании (ригпа), в каждом переживании абсолютной природы Ваджрасаттвы и абсолютного ламы в гуру-йоге. Нгондро Дуджом-Терсар — краткое, неусложнённое и опирающееся на гуру-йогу — предоставляет превосходные средства, чтобы открыть дверь к узнаванию природы ума. Я надеюсь, что все кто практикует его превозмогут тяготы практики и найдут в ней подлинную радость.] @ Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче
http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=857

----------

Dondhup (10.10.2011), Legba (10.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Артём, ничего что на практике критикуемые (кстати, на каком собственно основании то?) вами...


 Не выдумывайте. Никто тут Сутру с Тантрой не критикует.

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.10.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Не выдумывайте. Никто тут Сутру с Тантрой не критикует.


Да-да, извиняюсь, конечно же не критикуют, а просто и откровенно высмеивают или как ещё на вашем языке называется такой сленг: [ты, дружочек. сперва понендри годок- другой, йидама попрактикуй. и не просто. а с фанатизьмой. чтобы дзогрим накьеримился] ?! теперь понимаете, кто на самом деле виноват в "не айс" репутации наших современных "дзогченпа"? /вы хоть перед тем как что-то высмеивать, присмотритесь -> над кем и чем именно вы так глумитесь <- тем самым + как-нибудь на досуге попробуйте реализовать хотя бы тот же самый "низший" для вас уровень видения, над которым потешаетесь и который для вас должен быть по определению как два пальца об..., а уж там и посмеемся вместе :Wink: /

----------

Дордже (10.10.2011), Майя П (10.10.2011), Тант (10.10.2011), Уэф (10.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да-да, извиняюсь, конечно же не критикуют, а просто и откровенно высмеивают или как ещё на вашем языке называется такой сленг: [ты, дружочек. сперва понендри годок- другой, йидама попрактикуй. и не просто. а с фанатизьмой. чтобы дзогрим накьеримился] ?! теперь понимаете, кто на самом деле виноват в "не айс" репутации наших современных "дзогченпа"? /вы хоть перед тем как что-то высмеивать, присмотритесь -> над кем и чем именно вы так глумитесь <- тем самым + как-нибудь на досуге попробуйте реализовать хотя бы тот же самый "низший" для вас уровень видения, над которым потешаетесь и который для вас должен быть по определению как два пальца об..., а уж там и посмеемся вместе/


Вы бы хоть читали всю нить, которая привела к данному высказыванию, прежде чем так позориться своим непониманием того, что написано. В ДО изучают и практикуют нендро, изучают Тантру, и никто вменяемый их высмеивать не станет, и Артем Тараненко в числе вменяемых. Данное изречение ответ на глупые высказывания, и откровенное высмеивание, того, чему учит Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, и его учеников. А мы не над чем не глумимся, для практика глумится над Дхармой это падение. А Дзогчен кстати Дхарма, и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче великий Учитель Дзогчен. Так что за собой следите с вашими намеками о "репутации  современных "дзогченпа"", "дзогченойдами" и т.п.

----------

Аньезка (10.10.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

*пять копеек*
...
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm



> *Будучи сам невеждой, не осуждай других!* Поскольку сказано, что оскорбивший бодхисаттву будет многие кальпы (эпохи мироздания) корчиться в муках ада, то учитывай серьезные последствия даже одной неприятной шутки в чужую сторону.


Это к вопросу о ригпометрах у других граждан и мнений по данному поводу.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Суть он уловил в первую же встречу.


... и я там был. мёд пиво пил )))

----------


## Уэф

> Андрей заявил, что ему неизвестны практики, которые вообще достойны близко подойти к Дзогчен. Мой контраргумент состоит в том, что если товарищ столкнулся с Учением Дзогчен, то у него однозначно имеется связь, если ему даются Учения, то он чем-то такую честь заслужил


)))
чем же он их заслужил, если тут же автоматом не побежал их практиковать?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... До тех пор пока ученики не очистили свои умы и не развили достаточную восприимчивость посредством практики двух накоплений — заслуг и исконного осознавания — и покуда их практика гуру-йоги не обрела достаточной глубины, прямая передача Великого Совершенства от-ума-к-уму произойти не сможет.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.than.html Не совсем о Дзогчен, но почитать как-нибудь вечером и подумать стоит, кто к чему может быть готов, и чего может достичь в какие сроки. Без всяких Гуру-йог, глубины и на основании ложных доктрин.

Стандартный ответ: " эээ, ыыы... ну дык, в прошлых жизнях, эта, наверное накопил, ага..."

----------

Дондог (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... и я там был. мёд пиво пил )))


 http://www.kunphenling.ru/Manjushrimitra.php

----------


## Карма Палджор

Читал и перечитывал ветку. Отчего-то тало cпротивно. Наверное плохо перевариваю ограниченность мышления. Может всем стоит престать больтать попусту, а Андрею всё-таки научится понимать других? А то ведь так и тянет праджня-парамиту поцитировать

----------

Тант (11.10.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Так а кто с этим спорит-то? Там разве написано: "Получил Прямое Введение - с чистой совестью на свободу"? Я-то говорил о совсем другом, что там нет ни слова о том, что прежде чем получить Прямое Введение, ты, дружочек. сперва понендри годок- другой, йидама попрактикуй. и не просто. а с фанатизьмой. чтобы дзогрим накьеримился  Сначала идет прямое введение. а потом уже само кино в 640000 методов на всякую потребу согласно обстоятельствам, уровню и т.п.


 ачего ж тогда эти "фанатики" эти фанатики мучаются? с идамами возятся? изнурительными практиками до дзгрима себя доводят? а тут раз - и в дамки! ))) мазохисты штоли?
как вы думаете? почему так?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Без всяких Гуру-йог, глубины и на основании ложных доктрин.


 Да стопудов, абсолютно все, кто учатся у ННР, в течении нескольких десятков лет, Гуру-йогу не развивают, заслуги не копят, осознавание не развивают, когда Ринпоче только этому и учит, а чисто кайф ловят с ложных доктрин, и самомнения какие они мегапрактеги.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я-то говорил о совсем другом, что там нет ни слова о том, что прежде чем получить Прямое Введение, ты, дружочек. сперва понендри годок- другой, йидама попрактикуй. и не просто. а с фанатизьмой. чтобы дзогрим накьеримился


... выучи иврит, научись играть на бас-гитаре, денег заработай. ))) а потом и поговорим (с)

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.10.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Стандартный ответ: " эээ, ыыы... ну дык, в прошлых жизнях, эта, наверное накопил, ага..."


так а что же он такое накопил (прости господи), если его даже братья по сангхе балбесом называют?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да стопудов, абсолютно все, кто учатся у ННР, в течении нескольких десятков лет, Гуру-йогу не развивают, заслуги не копят, осознавание не развивают, когда Ринпоче только этому и учит, а чисто кайф ловят с ложных доктрин, и самомнения какие они мегапрактеги.


Уважаемый, откуда вам известно, кто и что ловит? Вы проводили, социологические исследования; читаете мысли людей; знакомы с каждым в ДО? Все ваши телеги относятся почти к *любой* буддийской группе, существующей в социуме...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Уважаемый, откуда вам известно, кто и что ловит? Вы проводили, социологические исследования; читаете мысли людей; знакомы с каждым в ДО? Все ваши телеги относятся почти к *любой* буддийской группе, существующей в социуме...


 ??? там позади меня табличку "сарказм" подняли, если что.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> так а что же он такое накопил (прости господи), если его даже братья по сангхе балбесом называют?


Вам лучше знать, кто и что накопил. Я не в курсе. Иметь мнение о других - удел недалеких людей, имеющий в нашей теме далеко идущие кармические последствия.

----------


## Уэф

> http://www.kunphenling.ru/Manjushrimitra.php


ну да, и сиддхи Ямандаги на голову посыпались. ...до кучи  :Wink:

----------


## Дордже

> В ДО изучают и практикуют нендро, изучают Тантру, и никто вменяемый их высмеивать не станет, и Артем Тараненко в числе вменяемых. Данное изречение ответ на глупые высказывания, и откровенное высмеивание, того, чему учит Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, и его учеников.


А зачем в ДО нендро делают, если не секрет?

----------


## Уэф

> Вам лучше знать, кто и что накопил. Я не в курсе. Иметь мнение о других - удел недалеких людей, имеющий в нашей теме далеко идущие кармические последствия.


я бы и не спросил, если б это не использовалось как аргумент!
назвался груздем... )

----------


## PampKin Head

> я бы и не спросил, если б это не использовалось как аргумент!
> назвался груздем... )


Использовался мной? Мной тезис в том, что я не имею квалификации и адекватных навыков в оценке способностей других в принципе.

----------


## Vidyadhara

Не понимаю о чем спор. Каждый раздел ати-йога тантры полностью самодостаточный и практик может не прибегать к практикам "низших" классов тантры для достижения полной реализации. В каждом разделе есть свои нёндро и все необходимое для того, чтобы обнаружить естественное состояние и пребывать в нём постоянно.

----------


## Уэф

> Использовался мной? Мной тезис в том, что я не имею квалификации и адекватных навыков в оценке способностей других в принципе.


как вы могли бы заметить речь шла не о том

----------


## PampKin Head

> как вы могли бы заметить речь шла не о том


А о чем?

1. Обсуждение готовности кого-либо к ... - голимая вкусовщина.
2. Оценка способов ведения граждан к освобождению - вкусовщина еще более высокого порядка.

----------

Аньезка (11.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А зачем в ДО нендро делают, если не секрет?


"...очень мощные практики, очищающие негативную карму и накапливающие заслугу." отсюда

----------


## Же Ка

> Вы бы хоть читали всю нить, которая привела к данному высказыванию, прежде чем так позориться своим непониманием того, что написано. В ДО изучают и практикуют нендро, изучают Тантру, и никто вменяемый их высмеивать не станет, и Артем Тараненко в числе вменяемых. Данное изречение ответ на глупые высказывания, и откровенное высмеивание, того, чему учит Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, и его учеников. А мы не над чем не глумимся, для практика глумится над Дхармой это падение. А Дзогчен кстати Дхарма, и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче великий Учитель Дзогчен. Так что за собой следите с вашими намеками о "репутации  современных "дзогченпа"", "дзогченойдами" и т.п.


Интересно, как я должен был по-Вашему еще понимать то, что конкретно процетировал у Артема или неужели чья то (возможно и) глупость оправдание к применению собственной... и потом, разьве соответствовать высокому статусу Учения и следовать наставлениям своего Учителя нужно только изредка на соответствующих мероприятиях, а на форуме можно и расслабиться? =)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Интересно, как я должен был по-Вашему еще понимать то, что конкретно процетировал у Артема...


Это было написано мнение другого человека, переиначеное для выделения смысла. А не отношение Артема к этим практикам.

----------


## Уэф

> А о чем?


надеюсь вы можете это выяснить и без моей помощи.

----------


## Уэф

> Это было написано мнение другого человека, переиначеное для выделения смысла. А не отношение Артема к этим практикам.


" кто он такой этот патирпевщий? куда он пащёл? я, говорит, этого патирпевщива первый раз вижу!"

----------

Legba (11.10.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Это было написано мнение другого человека, переиначеное для выделения смысла. А не отношение Артема к этим практикам.


Если автор тех слов, подтвердит Вашу мысль, в таком случае готов принести свои извинения и прошу удалить мои (в ином контексте оказавшиеся уже) неуместными высказывания.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артём, ничего что на практике критикуемые (кстати, на каком собственно основании то?) вами здесь в привычном запале методы вырабатывались, проверялись, применялись и рекоммендовались к применению веками многими и многими признанными и высоко реализованными Учителями как прошлого так и нашего времени, которые и сами и ученики которых в итоге достигали самых высших реализаций ("пронедрив" и "накеримив" своё в нужное время)?!


Совершенно ничего. Только давайте сразу начнем с того, что есть методы тантры. а есть методы Дзогчен и они разные. Жень. я не знаю. где ты увидел критику методов, вообще-то в ДО ажно цельных 2 нендро. 

ЧННР в наставлении пишет: "*Те же самые* практики нендро [что и в тантрических школах прим. мое] мы находим и в Дзогчене, г*де их выполнение считается очень важным, хотя и не обязательным, шагом* к более высокому уровню. Согласно первому завету Гараба Дордже, в Дзогчене ученик с самого начала получает прямое введение в суть учений. Для человека, обладающего этой способностью прямо понять абсолютный смысл, *было бы упущением не воспользоваться этой способностью с первого мгновения своей практики*. Если же ученик, пытаясь практиковать. обнаруживает, что его пониманию что-то мешает, необходимо выполнить те или иные предварительные практики, чтобы эти препятствия устранить. *В этом случае следует делать нендро, чтобы развить свои способности и понимание, - иначе никакая выполняемая практика не даст результатов*."

Так что то, о чем говорю я нисколько не противоречит словам Чагдуда Тулку Ринпоче и ни в коем разе не являются критикой методов.

----------

Аньезка (11.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Же Ка (11.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> ..Так что то, о чем говорю я нисколько не противоречит словам Чагдуда Тулку Ринпоче и ни в коем разе не являются критикой методов.


Теперь совсем другое дело - (даже) я понял. Спасибо. Извиняюсь. (пойду дальше нгондрить и кьеримить... =)

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да-да, извиняюсь, конечно же не критикуют, а просто и откровенно высмеивают...


Жень, надо работать с восприятием. я еще раз повторюсь, что смешно видеть и слышать, как практики на БФ начинают разъяснять что-либо в полном противоречии с тем. как это делается Учителями. на которых они же ссылаются. Намка Дриме Ринпоче никому не сказал, что дал Прямое Введение. но дал, причем всем без исключения, а уж кто получил. тот получил. Вспомни сколько раз говорил во время зимнего визита Лама Тендзин - не заморачивайтесь, а идите в суть.

----------

Аньезка (11.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> )))
> чем же он их заслужил, если тут же автоматом не побежал их практиковать?


Вопрос не по окладу

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ачего ж тогда эти "фанатики" эти фанатики мучаются? с идамами возятся? изнурительными практиками до дзгрима себя доводят? а тут раз - и в дамки! ))) мазохисты штоли?
> как вы думаете? почему так?


опять не ко мне. Могу предложить бханте Топпера испросить чего он из гелуг в тхераваду перекрестился.

----------


## Джыш

> опять не ко мне. Могу предложить бханте Топпера испросить чего он из гелуг в тхераваду перекрестился.


А он разве точно правда правда?

----------


## Джыш

> Читал и перечитывал ветку. Отчего-то тало cпротивно. Наверное плохо перевариваю ограниченность мышления. Может всем стоит престать больтать попусту, а Андрею всё-таки научится понимать других? А то ведь так и тянет праджня-парамиту поцитировать


Так а вы не читайте  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А он разве точно правда правда?


Все ходы записаны

----------


## Джыш

> Все ходы записаны


Ну подумаешь, переоделся.

----------


## Джыш

Да и вообще, мало ли как Авалокитешвара эманирует  :Smilie: . Никто его без рук не видел что-ли?

----------


## Уэф

> Вопрос не по окладу


тогда что вы имели в виду?

----------

Дондог (11.10.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> опять не ко мне. Могу предложить бханте Топпера испросить чего он из гелуг в тхераваду перекрестился.


я не требую экспертной оценки. просто интересно ваше мнение на этот счёт.

----------

